# Should I Have Sold This Buck?



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay this is Prairie Wood Lightning Bug.

His dad is MCH Everwood The Gambler
Shabby Chick Jitterbug

I got him as a trade, I had a buckling that I couldn't give away and someone offered to trade this guy for Bugsy. All she cared about was color.

I sold him because I thought he lacked strength. He just didn't look right to me. Tell me if I should have kept him or if I did the right thing by selling him? 

I don't want to have anything less than amazing in my buck pen.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm still not all that great in judging Nigerians, but.... lol

He seems to have great length. Lacks a little in depth. Could be more angulation in his rear, and more upward slant in his back?
Do you know about the udders behind hiim?

He sure is a flashy boy though!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Comformationally, he looks pretty nice. He's got lots of length, nice neck, rear legs could use more angulation...he has a pretty level rump. One thing I notice is that his front legs look a little weird and he could use a more extended brisket. I would need more photos to be sure about the front legs, but from that photo, I don't like them very well. 

He'd make a nice buck, *IF* his dam's udder is nice and if his front legs look better in reality. I looked and couldn't find any udder photos of his dam and that, next to conformation, is the most important thing, imo, when looking at a new buck. For me, no udder photos or way to see the udder filled = no buck, and i'll just pass on him.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't like the fact that he has absolutely no brisket to speak of. Its just neck to legs. That may be why he looks a little odd.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I think you made the right choice. Plus, you now have room for an amazing buck; one that you won't doubt.


----------

